# Housing Rental Suggestions?



## Texas_guy (May 7, 2011)

I'm planning a move to Singapore and looking for a rental property in the Clarke Quay area. I'm considering River Place, The Central, and River Walk, but I'd like to look at other options. Any suggestions from the forum?

Thanks,


----------



## propertymaster (May 25, 2011)

*Need help?*



Texas_guy said:


> I'm planning a move to Singapore and looking for a rental property in the Clarke Quay area. I'm considering River Place, The Central, and River Walk, but I'd like to look at other options. Any suggestions from the forum?
> 
> Thanks,


It depends on your budget and whether your company is paying.
The rental in Singapore ranges from S$3k to S$5k for a decent bachelor's pad.

If you need any assistance, I can refer you to a trusted real estate agent who's servicing many MNCs.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

propertymaster: In that area, you are kidding .. add a couple of thousand $

My suggestion is - come here, put up in temporary accomodation, and then scout around .. 

You may get great deals .. 

Like while Bukit Banjang is like the other side of the country, if you stay in the condo at BP, you come out, jump into 700, and you reach orchard in 20 minutes or so flat .. and those who dunno, take the train and spend an hour and curse the distance..

Come here, do a recce, and then choose .. 

Unless you have some cause to stay smack in the midst of the city, like 'within crawling space of the bars' or hot pad to take women to and release them ..


----------



## bryann (Aug 6, 2010)

Texas_guy said:


> I'm planning a move to Singapore and looking for a rental property in the Clarke Quay area. I'm considering River Place, The Central, and River Walk, but I'd like to look at other options. Any suggestions from the forum?
> 
> Thanks,



TG, we really need a bot more info from you to answer your query in any sort of useful way. What are your preferences, budget, date of arrival, preferred lease tenure etc.


----------

